#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Perda de comunicação

## eudessousa17

Boa noite a todos. Pessoal, estou com o seguinte problema: aonde eu trabalho existe um enlace formado por uma nanostation m5 e uma loco m5, cada uma conectada em um switch. O que acontece é o seguinte, de tempos em tempos as máquinas perdem comunicação de uma ponta a outra, mas se eu tirar o cabo Lan de uma das antenas e conectar novamente, a comunicação entre as máquinas volta. As vezes demora um tempo pra perder de novo, as vezes é questão de segundos. Então eu fico nesse negócio de desconectar cabo ou reiniciar umas das antenas. Alguém teria uma sugestão pra resolver esse problema? Desde já agradeço pela atenção.

----------


## sphreak

> Boa noite a todos. Pessoal, estou com o seguinte problema: aonde eu trabalho existe um enlace formado por uma nanostation m5 e uma loco m5, cada uma conectada em um switch. O que acontece é o seguinte, de tempos em tempos as máquinas perdem comunicação de uma ponta a outra, mas se eu tirar o cabo Lan de uma das antenas e conectar novamente, a comunicação entre as máquinas volta. As vezes demora um tempo pra perder de novo, as vezes é questão de segundos. Então eu fico nesse negócio de desconectar cabo ou reiniciar umas das antenas. Alguém teria uma sugestão pra resolver esse problema? Desde já agradeço pela atenção.


Sem saber que tipo de configuração foi feito nesses rádios é meio que exercício de vidência. Pode ser umas 100 coisas: DFS, travamento por energia, rede re-roteada, conflito de IP... 

O correto é vc tirar prints das abas dos 2 rádios e postar aqui. Uma topologia da sua rede também ajudaria a entender.

----------


## eudessousa17

Conflito de IP já foi descartado. Também já troquei o POE das duas antenas. Segue print das abas.

----------


## adilsoncamargo

> Conflito de IP já foi descartado. Também já troquei o POE das duas antenas. Segue print das abas.



Atualiza a STATION E O AP para uma versão mais nova! Troca tbm os conector rj45 dos cabos, para uma distancia tão perto assim sugiro que deixe em 20Mhz e aumente a potencia para 17 dbm. e troque o PAIS tbm. pode ser por causa da versão do software, ou conector mais por via das duvidas faça oque eu falei..... para testar.

----------


## brunocemeru

Os rádios continuam conectados ou também se desconectam ?

----------


## Danusio

já tive um problema desses, era defeito na porta lan em um rocket m5, bastava reiniciar o rocket ele voltava a funcionar, ficava meses ou as vezes o problema dava a cada 2 semanas, resolvi trocando.

----------


## eudessousa17

> Atualiza a STATION E O AP para uma versão mais nova! Troca tbm os conector rj45 dos cabos, para uma distancia tão perto assim sugiro que deixe em 20Mhz e aumente a potencia para 17 dbm. e troque o PAIS tbm. pode ser por causa da versão do software, ou conector mais por via das duvidas faça oque eu falei..... para testar.


Bom dia!
Os conectores eu também já troquei, mas foi fazer os restante das coisas que você me sugeriu. Obrigado!

----------


## eudessousa17

> Os rádios continuam conectados ou também se desconectam ?


Bom dia!
As máquinas que estão do lado da Station, conseguem acessá-la normalmente, mas não o AP. Já quem está do lado do AP, conseguem acessá-lo normalmente, mas não a Station. O sinal das duas permanece inalterado, o enlace continua formado.

----------


## eudessousa17

> já tive um problema desses, era defeito na porta lan em um rocket m5, bastava reiniciar o rocket ele voltava a funcionar, ficava meses ou as vezes o problema dava a cada 2 semanas, resolvi trocando.


Bom dia!
Realmente isso chega a acontecer, passa algumas semanas sem dar problema. Mas ultimamente está todo dia, e várias vezes no mesmo dia. Será que eu vou ter que trocar as duas antenas? Porque se eu tirar o cabo da Lan de uma das duas, a comunicação volta, seja por alguns segundos, ou por mais tempo.

----------


## brunocemeru

> Bom dia!
> As máquinas que estão do lado da Station, conseguem acessá-la normalmente, mas não o AP. Já quem está do lado do AP, conseguem acessá-lo normalmente, mas não a Station. O sinal das duas permanece inalterado, o enlace continua formado.


A pergunta é porque se vc tem acesso aos rádios,seja no lado A,seja no lado B,com dispositivo ligado diretamente ao rádio via lan.O problema não está na lan.
Se vc atualizar, mudar canal,fonte e etc e continuar o problema é bem provável que um dos rádios estejam esquentando ou bugando de alguma forma.

----------


## emilidani

> Boa noite a todos. Pessoal, estou com o seguinte problema: aonde eu trabalho existe um enlace formado por uma nanostation m5 e uma loco m5, cada uma conectada em um switch. O que acontece é o seguinte, de tempos em tempos as máquinas perdem comunicação de uma ponta a outra, mas se eu tirar o cabo Lan de uma das antenas e conectar novamente, a comunicação entre as máquinas volta. As vezes demora um tempo pra perder de novo, as vezes é questão de segundos. Então eu fico nesse negócio de desconectar cabo ou reiniciar umas das antenas. Alguém teria uma sugestão pra resolver esse problema? Desde já agradeço pela atenção.


prezado, esses radios estao ligados em NOBREAK?

----------


## eudessousa17

> A pergunta é porque se vc tem acesso aos rádios,seja no lado A,seja no lado B,com dispositivo ligado diretamente ao rádio via lan.O problema não está na lan.
> Se vc atualizar, mudar canal,fonte e etc e continuar o problema é bem provável que um dos rádios estejam esquentando ou bugando de alguma forma.


Entendi.

----------


## eudessousa17

> prezado, esses radios estao ligados em NOBREAK?


Sim, os dois estão em nobreak.

----------


## emilidani

> Sim, os dois estão em nobreak.




Se não acontecia antes não tem nada a ver com configuração. É problema de hardware mesmo.
esse tipo de falha é muito comum por picos de energia mais no seu caso não se aplica pois tem nobreaks.
Esses rádios são muito antigos e a provabilidade esteja algum deles com a eletrônica já estressada é grande. 
Se tiver a possibilidade, compensa trocar eles por dois SXT Mikrotik que são baratos e vai lhe atender bem melhor.

----------


## sphreak

> Conflito de IP já foi descartado. Também já troquei o POE das duas antenas. Segue print das abas.


Eu testaria com essas mudanças abaixo. Mas já adianto que é teste. Uma tentativa de resolver alguma possível incompatibilidade entre um rádio e outro. 

Tente deixar também os rádios em um mesmo firmware (cuidado com a versão de hardware XM x XW)

----------


## eudessousa17

> Se não acontecia antes não tem nada a ver com configuração. É problema de hardware mesmo.
> esse tipo de falha é muito comum por picos de energia mais no seu caso não se aplica pois tem nobreaks.
> Esses rádios são muito antigos e a provabilidade esteja algum deles com a eletrônica já estressada é grande. 
> Se tiver a possibilidade, compensa trocar eles por dois SXT Mikrotik que são baratos e vai lhe atender bem melhor.


Bom dia! Obrigado pelo feedback.

----------


## eudessousa17

> Eu testaria com essas mudanças abaixo. Mas já adianto que é teste. Uma tentativa de resolver alguma possível incompatibilidade entre um rádio e outro. 
> 
> Tente deixar também os rádios em um mesmo firmware (cuidado com a versão de hardware XM x XW)


Bom dia! Farei essas mudanças. Obrigado!

----------

